# choke for quail



## Timbo 66 (Dec 16, 2009)

Getting a new o/u for christmas and was wondering what choke combo's do you use for quail?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2009)

Cylinder/Skeet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah and maybe IC/Mod for wild birds.


----------



## flybum84 (Dec 16, 2009)

I like ic/mod too


----------



## Nitro (Dec 16, 2009)

Skeet and Improved Cyl


----------



## jfon (Dec 16, 2009)

I like Cyl/IC.


----------



## Sam H (Dec 17, 2009)

Used ic/mod forever...trying cyl/ic this year


----------



## bird_dawg (Dec 17, 2009)

Remington makes an improved/mod mix that does good.


----------



## KINGFISHER (Dec 17, 2009)

Hate to be an echo, but IC/MOD too.


----------



## Eroc33 (Dec 17, 2009)

bird_dawg said:


> Remington makes an improved/mod mix that does good.



are you talking about a light modified.


i like a cylinder skeet for pen birds and skeet / LM for wild birds


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 17, 2009)

Go shoot a few rounds of skeet with a skeet choke or IC. You'll bust em up. Skeet or IC is all you need for quail.


----------



## dmc308 (Dec 30, 2009)

skeet/IC


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like tighter chokes. When hunting pen raised birds, I usually go with improved cylinder and mod. 

For wild birds, I like improved cylinder and improved modified. 

I often use modified and full as well.

Adam


----------



## muckalee (Dec 30, 2009)

skeet, skeet, and if you had another barell i'd do that one in skeet too!!!!


----------



## mecicon (Dec 30, 2009)

*No jokes about chokes*



coveyrise90 said:


> I like tighter chokes. When hunting pen raised birds, I usually go with improved cylinder and mod.
> 
> For wild birds, I like improved cylinder and improved modified.
> 
> ...



Depending on wind conditions and how far the birds are flushing (wild or release), how far in front your dog works.

I would also think that some consideration should be given to gauge and charge. Would you use the same choke combo on a 28ga and a 12ga? How about 2-1/2" and 2-3/4"?

I don't try to over think the situation but I do take in to consideration the above factors and then realize the conditions will probably change in 45 minutes.

Like Adam, I can visualize using any of my chokes (given the right conditions) but I am least likely to utilize "full".


----------



## redlevel (Dec 30, 2009)

"N" and "PDL"


----------



## Sam H (Dec 31, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> I like tighter chokes. When hunting pen raised birds, I usually go with improved cylinder and mod.
> 
> For wild birds, I like improved cylinder and improved modified.
> 
> ...



YUP....Adam can bust'm with that mod/full combo on wild birds...saw that saturday!!..(can ya say..."head shot")...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sam H said:


> YUP....Adam can bust'm with that mod/full combo on wild birds...saw that saturday!!..(can ya say..."head shot")...



Yeah. I forgot to take photos for proof!

Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 31, 2009)

I carry them all with me, depending on the gun I am shooting and depending on the conditions, with all that said, the way I have been shooting this year, for whatever reason, I am thinking about switching to a 90mm recoiless rifle shooting 9shot canister rounds (custom made of course). I figure that will give me a shot spread of about 15 ft diameter at 25 yards, maybe my take will improve.....


----------



## tullisfireball (Dec 31, 2009)

Does it matter when your barrels are on sideways? LOL I shoot IC/Mod in my SXS.


----------



## Wacenturion (Jan 1, 2010)

Skeet and skeet on my Charles Daly Miroku O/U, skeet on my Remington 870 Wingmaster, and skeet again on both Remington 11-48's.........all mentioned are 28 gauges.  Course they're all fixed chokes with the exception of the 870.  Use the same on pheasants behind a good setter.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 1, 2010)

IC & Mod on my Citori...but I like the way redneck is thinking.


----------

